# Sparks: Lammert Postma



## sparks_postma (May 31, 2007)

Dear all,

I am Peter Postma. My grandfather Lammert Postma used to be radio-officer for Radio Holland from the 1950's till 1985. His nickname was Marc or Sparks. He sailed a lot on the 'Neder-Linge' and 'de Gooiland'. 

Recently he has passed away. Unfortunately my grandfather did not take many pictures of his travels, though he told me many stories about it. Nevertheless, I am looking for people who have known my grandfather and have sailed with him and are willing to share some personal anecdotes, or are willing to share pictures of him. 

I hope there is someone who can help me out! 

Many thanks in advance,

Kinds regards,

Peter Postma, the Netherlands

e-mail: [email protected]


----------

